

Ask HN: Advice for proxy while in China? - taigeair

Is there a piece of free proxy software you recommend? I used to have friends in China who gave me one called FreeU24 but that&#x27;s not working anymore. I have mac but vmware so also linux and xp. I don&#x27;t have any friends in China now and online searches don&#x27;t yield much here.
======
xxdesmus
DigitalOcean ($5 per month) +
[https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-
insta...](https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-install-
openvpn-access-server-on-ubuntu-12-04) ... done and done. :)

------
k3oni
If you want let me know and i'll setup a VPN account for you. I used to have a
VPN business but i shut it down a couple months back.. some of the servers and
code is still in production. You can have it for free until you get back.

------
mschuster91
Your best bet is to rent your own server, e.g. OVH, Hetzner or any other host
(though it MUST be a real server, so-called VPS or other virtual servers will
not work reliably), set up OpenVPN on it and be done.

~~~
taigeair
What if I'm already in China? Seems like a lot of work for a week. I just need
to use facebook to get in touch with a supplier. He's not replying to email.
That's the main reason.

Thanks for the advice.

~~~
jimmmylost
Can you access psiphone?
[https://s3.amazonaws.com/0ubz-2q11-gi9y/en.html](https://s3.amazonaws.com/0ubz-2q11-gi9y/en.html)
[https://s3.amazonaws.com/e8uh-
puy4-4hx1/en/download.html](https://s3.amazonaws.com/e8uh-
puy4-4hx1/en/download.html)
[https://s3.amazonaws.com/0ubz-2q11-gi9y/zh.html‎](https://s3.amazonaws.com/0ubz-2q11-gi9y/zh.html‎)

~~~
taigeair
Thanks for the help. I'll try psiphone later. Good news is I messaged my
supplier on FB already. Basically, I clicked on an ad for a free 7 day proxy
trial and $6 a month afterwards. Got it running in a couple minutes. I'm
thinking of setting up Your Freedom (proxy service) afterwards. A German
friend showed me when I was working there.

------
xbu
you can email me, it's not convenient to list here, popular vpn service will
be blocked by gfw. xingjiebu@yahoo.com

